# DMA CFDs vs. Market Maker CFDs



## Christo88888 (17 June 2014)

Hi Everyone, I am looking at opening a CFD account. I am currently trying to figure out which is better out of the Direct Market Access CFD's vs the normal CFD model that all the big companies seem to use. Does anyone have any thoughts for me on this and what I should look for in a broker etc?


----------



## Smacka (29 January 2015)

Christo88888 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am looking at opening a CFD account. I am currently trying to figure out which is better out of the Direct Market Access CFD's vs the normal CFD model that all the big companies seem to use. Does anyone have any thoughts for me on this and what I should look for in a broker etc?





I am also looking into this myself - comparing DMA vs Market maker.

The advice from a course I completed was to go with an STP broker.  This might be the term they use overseas, as my understanding in Oz, there are 2 types of CFD brokers - DMA or Market Maker.

I am making an assumption that a DMA broker would be like a STP broker.


----------

